

5 Entrepreneur Ideas That Investors See Too Often - noyalizor
http://www.alleywatch.com/2014/08/5-entrepreneur-ideas-that-investors-see-too-often/

======
Scoundreller
The rationale for not investing in the first three areas is that there's
already an 800lb gorilla in each.

What I see is an environment where if you can chip away and get a very small
percentage of a big market, it's still financially rewarding. I'm actually
surprised at how I've fared against some massive competitors on some small
projects in Google SERPs.

